# Matilda Is Here!!! She's A DOLL BABY!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Gosh, she is a love bug. I'm sitting until Friday. I feel so lucky. She's a good girl.

Here's her original thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=45491&hl=

*HERE'S MATILDA WITH HER FOSTER PARENTS. THEY ARE QUITE AWESOME:

[attachment=52379:Matilda.jpg]

NOW SWEET LITTLE MATILDA RESTING IN HER CARRIER. SHE LOVES IT, AND FINDS COMFORT:

[attachment=52380:MaltidaSleeping.jpg]



*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Awww, bless her little heart. How sweet are those pics. I know you will enjoy her 
while she's there, Deb. Give her a smooch for me and Cosy (Simpleton).


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet little doll! I'm already in love with her, Deb! You can just see that she knows she's loved. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww Deb give sweet Matilda lots of love and kisses from B&B, Matilda and me :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww Deb, she is adorable and you are a sweetheart :grouphug:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Those are the sweetest pictures! She's just like a little baby - I love it! :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Awww, Matilda looks like such a lil snuggle bug!!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awww, what a sweetie pie! You must be in malt heaven this week!!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Oh Deb!! She is so adorable!! I am so happy that she is with you.....She looks so snuggly!!!!!! :wub: :wub: x0x0x0 N


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

She is so sweet, poor baby, I'm glad you have her


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

What a little love bug she is!! :wub: :wub: She is so sweet and adorable Deb.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww that first picture just warms my heart! :wub: :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deb, thanks so much for baby sitting this special girl. Just for everyone's FYI, her foster Mom, Bronwyne's husband bought her a short vacation to Palm Springs for her 40th birthday and they needed someone special to care for Matilda. I thought of Deb and Deb agreed to help them. Where would we be without Deb's help with so many of these special needs kids. They have also decide to do the MRI on Matilda "If" they can raise the funds. Matilda is a foster of Lhasa Happy homes, but a few rescue groups are happy to involved with helping as much as we can, in whatever way we can. Hugs, Edie


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, how sweet is she? How come she hasn't been adopted yet? Oh, she is adorable.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb - thank you!

Sweetness & Tessa


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ May 12 2009, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775422


> Deb, thanks so much for baby sitting this special girl. Just for everyone's FYI, her foster Mom, Bronwyne's husband bought her a short vacation to Palm Springs for her 40th birthday and they needed someone special to care for Matilda. I thought of Deb and Deb agreed to help them. Where would we be without Deb's help with so many of these special needs kids. They have also decide to do the MRI on Matilda "If" they can raise the funds. Matilda is a foster of Lhasa Happy homes, but a few rescue groups are happy to involved with helping as much as we can, in whatever way we can. Hugs, Edie[/B]



Wow, she is doing awesome!! She does need a drop of meds in her right eye, twice a day. We've done that, and she was sooo good about it. 

I'm hand feeding her a bit of chicken, kibble, and cooked carrots. While awake, her little head moves around, so the food, so far, has ended up
around her little face. We washed it off with a warm clothe, fed her some more, and washed her again. She now has a full tummy, and a clean face ~ :wub: 

She is, most definately, a happy little camper. I love her dearly. She is on my lap, as I type. She's a good girl. 

Thanks Edie, for introducing her into my life. She's pretty amazing. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a little love bug! God bless Matilda. Have a great time with her, Deb.
xoxoxox


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she is adorable


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

How about doing an auction for her where we all donate items and then bid on them and the proceeds go to her care? We have done this on my yorkie groups so just a thought as i would be willing to donate some items and sure others would as well 



QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ May 12 2009, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775422


> Deb, thanks so much for baby sitting this special girl. Just for everyone's FYI, her foster Mom, Bronwyne's husband bought her a short vacation to Palm Springs for her 40th birthday and they needed someone special to care for Matilda. I thought of Deb and Deb agreed to help them. Where would we be without Deb's help with so many of these special needs kids. They have also decide to do the MRI on Matilda "If" they can raise the funds. Matilda is a foster of Lhasa Happy homes, but a few rescue groups are happy to involved with helping as much as we can, in whatever way we can. Hugs, Edie[/B]


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh look at that sweet and beautiful face. Bless her little heart. Please give her hugs and kisses from me Deb.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a little angel you have there. :wub: Give her loves and kisses from me and the kids. Thank you Deb and her foster parents for taking such good care of the sweet little angel.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awww, bless her heart, she's adorable :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Matilda really is a doll baby! :wub: I'm so glad she has you to watch over her and I hope her foster parents enjoy their vacation knowing she's in your care. 

Linda


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: How are you doing today, Deb? How was the night with sweet Matilda? Update please..when you can!! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Can the MRI fund be part of the suggested donation list for the raffle ticket sales ? I forget how that will work with ticket sales etc.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she looks so sweet and Deb you are such an angel.... :heart:

I think it'd be great to donate some of our raffle funds to the rescue org. that has her and earmark the money for Matilda's MRI.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ May 13 2009, 09:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775680


> :wub: How are you doing today, Deb? How was the night with sweet Matilda? Update please..when you can!! :wub:[/B]



Sorry Nanci, I did respond a couple times, but keep getting kicked out of the internet (Saying Page Cannot Be Displayed) after I click on "Add Reply"

Hey, but we are on to something. I'll fill you in, as my last few posts were very detailed, and I'm getting pissed ~ lol

Thank you so much for your love, support, and help, with Matilda. You're a dear friend. I hope this response gets thru my stupid internet.

I'll call you. Bless your heart!! :grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Matilda is positively a love. :wub:


----------

